# "prohibited by name"



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

What does it mean when a firearm is 'prohibited by name'? Why do they not just say 'prohibited'? I was reading that the AR-15 is 'prohibited by name in New Jersey'. Just wondering...Is there some other similar firearm that's not called AR-15 and thus not prohibited? Sort of like a generic version??? 

As Juliet once said, "A rose by any other name would smell as sweet."


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

The phrase should be defined in the law that created or uses the term. 

IE, '"Prohibited by name" is defined as......'

Since many laws are state-, county-/parish- and city-authored, the definition can change simply by crossing an imaginary line.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The Sig Sauer MCX is not called an AR15 and is different from your usual AR15 in some ways such as not having the typical buffer tube and being gas piston versus DI.

https://www.sigsauer.com/products/firearms/rifles/sig-mcx-virtus/


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Annie said:


> What does it mean when a firearm is 'prohibited by name'? Why do they not just say 'prohibited'? I was reading that the AR-15 is 'prohibited by name in New Jersey'. Just wondering...Is there some other similar firearm that's not called AR-15 and thus not prohibited? Sort of like a generic version???
> 
> As Juliet once said, "A rose by any other name would smell as sweet."


Crappy New Jersey gun laws.

Here's an Idea, get a Ruger Mini 14 or a Saiga 5.56 Sporter. Have shot a Mini 14 before and it is OK but have never shot the Saiga or even handled one. Manufactured by Kalishnakov (of the AK-47 fame). I guess the Saiga may be considered an AK platform but it doesn't come stock looking like the typical AR platform firearm.

But I'm sure the socialist government of New Jersey has both these guns on the "Banned List"...

Based on this link https://www.njsp.org/firearms/coltmatch-springfield.shtml these 2 guns are OK in Jersey;

Springfield M1A- Simply AWESOME!

And Colt Match Grade in 5.56 that does not look like a typcial AR15...


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Annie, in my travels I have owned a traditional AR-15, an AR-15 with a heavy barrel for varmints, an HBAR and a CAR. You'll notice that I sold them all.

If I had to chuck a 5.56 NATO round at some Muslim interloper, I would buy a a Mini-14.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I absolutely prefer the Mini 14 over an AR of any brand.
I paid $400 for my 1999 Ranch Rifle.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> Annie, in my travels I have owned a traditional AR-15, an AR-15 with a heavy barrel for varmints, an HBAR and a CAR. You'll notice that I sold them all.
> 
> If I had to chuck a 5.56 NATO round at some Muslim interloper, I would buy a a Mini-14.


When the Aussies jumped on "gun control" a while back , Remington made a very nice pump .223 that takes AR magazines. The remington website is a clusterfuk and can't find a link. Maybe search remington australia. I hope remington survives as a USA gun maker

I wish mini 14 was more garand action. Their 308 version could not hit a thing and they dropped it.

I do like the mini 14 though.

Edit: Crap heads at Remington dropped that nice pump 223. Mexifornia and New Jersey would have been a good market these days.

Too bad azz hats are running the show at Remington.

https://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/411546255/Firearms/Rifles/Remington/Pump+Action+Centerfire/REMINGTON+7615P+.223REM+16.5+PATROL


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Ruger makes/made a Mini-30 that fired the 7.62x39, and if I was in the need of a 7.62 slug, this would be my rifle and cartridge of choice. I think you can buy three 7.62x39 rounds for the cost of a .308. Further, I like flat shooters, and I would pick the .243 WIN round if I needed the same case.


----------



## rswink (Mar 23, 2019)

Still waiting for the Tsunamis, Earthquakes, and Hurricanes that Hollywood says are going to kill off the coastal idiots.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

rswink said:


> Still waiting for the Tsunamis, Earthquakes, and Hurricanes that Hollywood says are going to kill off the coastal idiots.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


I'm still waiting for the flying cars and transporter beams.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> Ruger makes/made a Mini-30 that fired the 7.62x39, and if I was in the need of a 7.62 slug, this would be my rifle and cartridge of choice. I think you can buy three 7.62x39 rounds for the cost of a .308. Further, I like flat shooters, and I would pick the .243 WIN round if I needed the same case.


A mini-14 ranch costs more than a I paid for a NIB Springfield Nelson Build M1A match now. How much is a 30? I'd still take a new Springfield 7.62 over a Ruger rusky/chi-com .

P.S. that Nelson build, put a magazine in same big hole at 100 yrds , no filers, PMC factory ammo.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I absolutely prefer the Mini 14 over an AR of any brand. I paid $400 for my 1999 Ranch Rifle.


I guess what it boils down to is the need or desire for a specific cartridge. With any and all 5.56 NATO rifles I used them primarily for plinking. I did use heavier bolt action rifles on The National Grasslands for prairie dogs, but it was not very successful.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> I guess what it boils down to is the need or desire for a specific cartridge. With any and all 5.56 NATO rifles I used them primarily for plinking. I did use heavier bolt action rifles on The National Grasslands for prairie dogs, but it was not very successful.


Why so?

My best woodchuck gun was a M700 222. It hit either eye at 200 yds with no wind. Longer 30 cal guns (308, 30-06, 300 win mag) in M70 or M700 are good to as far as we have range in the east. Quality optic is important. I have older Redfield 6 X 18 and Leupold 6.5 X 20. Then work up loads. My 222 shoots factory Win or Rem great but 
POI is about an inch off at 100yds, the 30s have noslers or sierra handloads, 165/8 or 180s


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Annie said:


> What does it mean when a firearm is 'prohibited by name'? Why do they not just say 'prohibited'? I was reading that the AR-15 is 'prohibited by name in New Jersey'. Just wondering...Is there some other similar firearm that's not called AR-15 and thus not prohibited? Sort of like a generic version???
> 
> As Juliet once said, "A rose by any other name would smell as sweet."


If you look at the law, it will have guns that are named, such as the Colt AR-15, et. al. So, they made a long litany of prohibited guns, by naming them as prohibited. And guns like the Mini-14 and M-1 Carbine are included on this ban list. Ones that are substantially the same as the banned models, are prohibited as well.



> New Jersey prohibits the possession of certain named firearms or "substantially identical" firearms deemed to be assault firearms, including possession of parts from which an assault firearm may be readily assembled. Firearms classed as assault firearms but acquired before May 1, 1990 and registered with the state are legal to possess. Police officers may possess assault weapons for duty purposes and may possess personal assault weapons with recommendation by their agency.


Here is a list that I got from Wikipedia, of guns that are banned by name.
*
Banned manufacturers, models, and types*
The following manufacturers, models, and types are banned:[SUP][26][/SUP]


Armalite AR-180 type
Australian Automatic Arms SAR
Avtomat Kalashnikov type semi-automatic firearms
Beretta AR-70 and BM59 semi-automatic firearms
Bushmaster Assault Rifle
Calico M-900 Assault carbine and M-900
CETME G3
Chartered Industries of Singapore SR-88 type
Colt AR-15 and CAR-15 series (Colt Match Target Rifle are allowed)
Daewoo K-1, K-2, Max 1 and Max 2, AR 100 types
Demro TAC-1 carbine type
Encom MP-9 and MP-45 carbine types
FAMAS MAS223 types
FN-FAL, FN-LAR, or FN-FNC type semi-automatic firearms
Franchi SPAS 12 and LAW 12 shotguns
G3SA type
Galil type
Heckler and Koch HK91, HK93, HK94, MP5, PSG-1
Intratec TEC 9 and 22 semi-automatic firearms
M1 carbine type
M14S type (M1A's are allowed)
MAC 10, MAC 11, MAC 11-9mm carbine type firearms
PJK M-68 carbine type
Plainfield Machine Company Carbine
Ruger K-Mini-14/5F and Mini-14/5RF
SIG AMT, SIG 550SP, SIG 551SP, SIG PE-57 types
SKS with detachable magazine type
Spectre Auto carbine type
Springfield Armory BM59 and SAR-48 type
Sterling MK-6, MK-7 and SAR types
Steyr A.U.G. semi-automatic firearms
USAS 12 semi-automatic type shotgun
Uzi type semi-automatic firearms
Valmet M62, M71S, M76, or M78 type semi-automatic firearms
Weaver Arm Nighthawk

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gun_laws_in_New_Jersey#Limits_and_restrictions

And here is a list of banned guns, which is located at the Rutgers University website.
https://njlaw.rutgers.edu/collectio...hp?title=2C&chapter=39&section=1&actn=getsect


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

MisterMills357 said:


> I think that NJ would ban me by name if they could, because I don't think that they want people like me in their fair state. I had a fat lawyer tell me once that,"We don't want people like you in our community."
> I think that NJ is Communist in orientation, it must be; because no state can get that stupid so quickly without a guiding theme. And as Mister Mills might say, a sugar coated turd is still a turd.
> And that is what NJ has become. [Sorry for the blistering rebuke of NJ.]


I'll second that.

NJ has evolved into a POS. Sorry for the few good humans there, there are some, don't blame them.

The politicians should be prosecuted, for federal felony. They took an oath to our Constitution. Felons they all are. Jail them


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

MisterMills357 said:


> If you look at the law, it will have guns that are named, such as the Colt AR-15, et. al.


I have fired some of those mentioned, granted about +5 years ago, but they were in circulation. For example, the M1 carbine is listed. Several of my friends had those.

My guess is that there is a "sunset date" on many of these firearms. For example, if you bought one before Tuesday, you can keep it. If you bought it after Tuesday it's a felony. This is the one reason I never collected civilian versions of military firearms--other than the 1911. I had an HBAR, but it was the "Feinstein model," no bayonet lug. And I sold off my ARs simply because I thought they were cheesy rifles.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> I have fired some of those mentioned, granted about +5 years ago, but they were in circulation. For example, the M1 carbine is listed. Several of my friends had those.
> 
> My guess is that there is a "sunset date" on many of these firearms. For example, if you bought one before Tuesday, you can keep it. If you bought it after Tuesday it's a felony. This is the one reason I never collected civilian versions of military firearms--other than the 1911. I had an HBAR, but it was the "Feinstein model," no bayonet lug. And I sold off my ARs simply because I thought they were cheesy rifles.


I can tell you that I have developed a hatred of those goons that want to ban weapons. They are totalitarians, and they can't be reined in by peaceful means; if they could be, they would have been. The Mini-14 is on the banned list in NJ, and I have had one of those, and the only people that could hate them, are Fascists.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> I'll second that.
> 
> NJ has evolved into a POS. Sorry for the few good humans there, there are some, don't blame them.
> 
> The politicians should be prosecuted, for federal felony. They took an oath to our Constitution. Felons they all are. Jail them


Amen brother, they should be federally prosecuted in NJ, for violating the Second Amendment.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> Ruger makes/made a Mini-30 that fired the 7.62x39, and if I was in the need of a 7.62 slug, this would be my rifle and cartridge of choice. I think you can buy three 7.62x39 rounds for the cost of a .308. Further, I like flat shooters, and I would pick the .243 WIN round if I needed the same case.


Seems to have heard bad reviews on that gun but now I forgot what they were nagging about. Ive had two minis over the years...great little guns but not tack drivers. Suspect they could be tested to group about like an AK with the same sights. Would love to have have another but they are crazy expensive these days. Much cheaper to buy an AR which is supposedly much more accurate. I forgot worrying about it and decided to just use my trusty old thutty thutty as a battle rifle. John Wayne helped many pesky ****** get to the happy hunting ground using his. Should be good enough for the home folks huh?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> Should be good enough for the home folks huh?


One of the things not mentioned is how reloaders have tightened up their groups.

Give you a fer-instance. Some of the first .223 ammunition I reloaded had manuals saying that 22 grains was the entry load and 24 grains was the maximum load. If you read between the lines, the lower level wasn't driving the bullet fast/flat enough, and the maximum charge would probably produce wider, less accurate groups.

Well, duh, I loaded mine to 23 grains. This eliminated the problem with extremes.

When commercial loaders create a round, they have to figure out how all of the rifles made for that caliber might respond. A reloader fires a few groups, diagnoses the problem and creates his own load. He might change hot primers for the standard variety. He might change bullet weights. He might substitute stick powder in place of finer grained powder. Whatever it takes.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

A friend was talking today about what the Virginia Govna is getting ready to pass. I told him simply that no Government will take from me what I lawfully purchased...and if I become illegal by the passing of a new law, I shall endeavor to be good at my knew status.

ΜΟΛΩΝ ΛΑΒΕ


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Annie,it's time to move.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

MisterMills357 said:


> If you look at the law, it will have guns that are named, such as the Colt AR-15, et. al. So, they made a long litany of prohibited guns, by naming them as prohibited. And guns like the Mini-14 and M-1 Carbine are included on this ban list. Ones that are substantially the same as the banned models, are prohibited as well.
> 
> Here is a list that I got from Wikipedia, of guns that are banned by name.
> *
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

MI.oldguy said:


> Annie,it's time to move.


A little off topic, but so many people say, 'Leave NJ'. Well this is my home where I was born. I'm a Jersey girl. I have a lot to be grateful for here. People think of NJ, they think of Newark and Camden, but there's so much more. We have the mountains, the ocean; a little of everything. And what if what's happening here spreads to other states? I'm told that's what's happening in Texas and other states. As liberalism spreads, then what? I think the answer is that freedom ain't free. Wherever we are, we have to work, maybe even fight for our God given freedoms.

ETA: and the same goes for my faith. I'm willing to fight for it. I'm not going anywhere.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

The problem with moving is it does _nothing _to eliminate the problem. In fact, moving away merely encourages it to continue...... and infect other areas. Like the area you moved to.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Annie said:


> Well this is my home where I was born. I'm a Jersey girl.


Well, don't worry, girl. I'm sure that if you need or want something not found on area shelves, many "_small brown packages_" will show up at your door.

Every gaggle needs a Director of Security, an Enforcer, and hopefully someone who is good at both finding food and preparing it so it's nutritious and safe. You could be the most sought after and valuable member of the post Apocalyptic clan...


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Annie said:


> A little off topic,
> 
> ETA: and the same goes for my faith. I'm willing to fight for it. I'm not going anywhere.


The many laws that are being passed are a poor substitute for a Christian heart; instead, the laws are a sign of a hardheartedness. And they will fail to control anyone.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Annie said:


> A little off topic, but so many people say, 'Leave NJ'. Well this is my home where I was born. I'm a Jersey girl. I have a lot to be grateful for here. People think of NJ, they think of Newark and Camden, but there's so much more. We have the mountains, the ocean; a little of everything. And what if what's happening here spreads to other states? I'm told that's what's happening in Texas and other states. As liberalism spreads, then what? I think the answer is that freedom ain't free. Wherever we are, we have to work, maybe even fight for our God given freedoms.
> 
> ETA: and the same goes for my faith. I'm willing to fight for it. I'm not going anywhere.


Back in the late 1990's thru around 2008 I traveled New Jersey regularly. I absolutely enjoyed most of the people of New Jersey and they got a kick out of my somewhat Southern Accent! However, I found that the closer I got to Cape May, the better the disposition of the Jersey people were and the better I was as well.

I fear that New Jersey is not what it was a mere 11 years ago, but neither is Texas, Georgia or Alabama.

Wyoming, one day, here I come! (If I can leave my beloved Slippy Lodge behind...) lain:


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm no lawyer but after a quick google search I believe only those 2 specific mini-14 models are banned which have folding stocks. If you have a traditional stock it should be ok so long as you don't have illegal magazines for it. Your local gun stores would know more about what is and isn't allowed.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Back in the late 1990's thru around 2008 I traveled New Jersey regularly. I absolutely enjoyed most of the people of New Jersey and they got a kick out of my somewhat Southern Accent! However, I found that the closer I got to Cape May, the better the disposition of the Jersey people were and the better I was as well.
> 
> I fear that New Jersey is not what it was a mere 11 years ago, but neither is Texas, Georgia or Alabama.
> 
> Wyoming, one day, here I come! (If I can leave my beloved Slippy Lodge behind...) lain:


Our goal is to keep the home in NJ (for our family) and one off in the mountains somewhere (for SHTF). We'll just have to do the best we can.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

MisterMills357 said:


> The many laws that are being passed are a poor substitute for a Christian heart; instead, the laws are a sign of a hardheartedness. And they will fail to control anyone.


So true.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> Well, don't worry, girl. I'm sure that if you need or want something not found on area shelves, many "_small brown packages_" will show up at your door.
> 
> Every gaggle needs a Director of Security, an Enforcer, and hopefully someone who is good at both finding food and preparing it so it's nutritious and safe. You could be the most sought after and valuable member of the post Apocalyptic clan...


I grew up in the town where the people in the Sopranos series were supposed to have lived. True.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> I'm no lawyer but after a quick google search I believe only those 2 specific mini-14 models are banned which have folding stocks. If you have a traditional stock it should be ok so long as you don't have illegal magazines for it. Your local gun stores would know more about what is and isn't allowed.


True, there or at the range. They're very knowledgeable and friendly. Thanks.


----------

